
Can I publish an app with HackerNews in the Title? - 15chrjef
Hey guys I just made a really simple mobile app with React Native which uses the Hacker News API and pulls news from it. Can I publish the app with a name like &quot;Quick HackerNews Articles&quot;&#x2F;can I publish it at all? It looks rather similar to the web app and contains &quot;Hacker News App&quot; as a header within the application. Thanks!
======
gus_massa
For this kind of questions, it's better to write to the mods directly:
hn@ycombinator.com

